# Saturday Sunrise



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Ya'll have a great saturday! I finally got out my camera after a few week hiatus, felt really good to be out shooting again!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty neat silhouette shot.


----------



## fish1onthefly (May 19, 2013)

very nice shot!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Let's see, how does it go,

sitting by the dock in the bay....


----------

